# Scrabble on IPad



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I am currently playing Words with Friends on my IPad. I am having a great time.
I am playing with my sister and her daughter. Is there a way to have a 3 way with WWF? 
I think not so I downloaded the Scrabble app. Can I have a 3 way on that without them being Facebook members? 
I set something up but I don't know if they will get a notification that I started a game like WWF.
I don't know if it is as easy to use as WWF. Can anyone help me?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The only option to play far away seems to be Facebook.  There are a number of options if you are physically close, but nothing over the Internet except for Facebook.


----------

